# I hate autocorrect



## Banned (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm not a fan of this functionality.  It makes me look like I can't write, spell, or punctuate.  I thought its supposed to make life easier.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 25, 2012)

So turn it off.


----------



## Banned (Jun 25, 2012)

Really?  I didn't know I could. I'm going to see if I can figure it out!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 25, 2012)

Sure. iPhone? Settings >> General >> Keyboard >> Auto-Correction = OFF

Most phones have a similar option.


----------



## Banned (Jun 25, 2012)

Ipad but it was in the same place.  Oh this is so much better!  Thank youuuuuuuuuu!!

---------- Post Merged at 12:56 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 12:55 PM ----------

(I'm still a bit of a luddite.)


----------



## MWCT (Jun 27, 2012)

I have to find it on my smartphone too - the other day - I texted Fajitas (what I was having for dinner) - hit return and it changed it to "faith".  Ha ha:lol:


----------

